# PVC pipe and a filter.



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Alright so as some of you may remember from my intro thread, I have a 220gallon aquarium at my Dad's house. Originally we wanted a sump for it, but knowing nothing at the time on how to set one up it became out of the question with my mother worrying about water damage/leakage. I have a bunch of PVC pipe 1/2"- 2/3" ID, or something close. I did the proper measurements for the tube based on a Rena XP4 canister filter I had originally wished to set the tank up with. 

Now my real question here is, would it be feasible to use plumbers glue to attach the pipes to the filter? Or should I just do it like I planned to with a couple of water pumps in an aquarium?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am not sure I understand your question. Are you using the filter instead of a sump and you want to hard plumb it to what?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Either or. I was curious if sticking and sealing a piece of PVC to the fitting on the filters would work properly, or would it be stupid to even attempt?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If the fittings on the filter are plastic the PVC glue will not adhere to it, you may have to try Gorilla glue or epoxy.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

bob123 said:


> If the fittings on the filter are plastic the PVC glue will not adhere to it, you may have to try Gorilla glue or epoxy.


I have an extra piece of tubing I plan to use as the attachment guide. I was planning on having it overlap the PVC then using aquarium sealant on that bit.

So I'm not getting too much help in this aspect? Am I to just jump in and maybe I should let you guys know so somebody on here can answer this kind of question in the future


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You're best to plumb your tank to a barb fitting and then use the proper size hose to connect from the barb fitting to your canister filter. 

Don't try to glue or epoxy anything directly to your canister filter. Keep in mind that you'll need to service your filter on a regular basis.
--
Paul


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Y2KGT said:


> You're best to plumb your tank to a barb fitting and then use the proper size hose to connect from the barb fitting to your canister filter.
> 
> Don't try to glue or epoxy anything directly to your canister filter. Keep in mind that you'll need to service your filter on a regular basis.
> --
> Paul


And also use hose clamp on the connection , worries GONE...


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

It's a Ehiem and the top comes off so maintenance is no issue. But yeah as I said I plan to connect it via a small piece of tubing. I'll let you guys know how this comes through. 

And it currently does have a clamp connecter. The only issue I have is the tubes that don't look good in the water, white pvc is easier to hide behind the plastic plants, but the black tubing that isn't suctioned cupped to the wall looks like garbage floating...


----------

